# Employee Safety Training



## jhark123 (Aug 26, 2008)

Hi all,

I am looking at hiring a laborer with little construction experience. How do you guys administer safety training. He will need power tool safety, ladder useage and harness/achor useage. I was always taught on the job, but I would like a way to document what training an employee has received for my records.

I am thinking there are a few options:

1. Training Videos
2. Training Booklets
3. Training Classes 

What has worked for you?


----------



## Kgmz (Feb 9, 2007)

L & I has some stuff you can use and edit for your own needs, etc.

First thing to start with should be the "Residential Construction Checklist".

http://www.lni.wa.gov/Safety/TrainTools/Online/Courses/courseinfo.asp?P_ID=151

Here is link to the "Fall Protection Training Kit"
http://www.lni.wa.gov/Safety/TrainTools/Trainer/Kits/FallProtection/

And a good one for you to help you get started, "Accident Protection".

Course description;
Washington state law requires employers to develop and implement a written safety program tailored to their work site hazards and needs. This workshop is an overview of the basic steps to developing an effective Accident Prevention Program including: How to conduct a Job Hazard Analysis How to identify training and personal protective equipment needs What are the required elements of a written Accident Prevention Program Implementation strategies, and the benefits of an effective program What resources are available through L&I to help you develop your written safety program Workshop designed for: All employers who need help writing or revising their safety program.

http://www.lni.wa.gov/Safety/TrainTools/Workshops/Available/WorkshopInfo.asp?WkshopID=37

This should be a free classes put on by L & I.

And a list of many others in the coming year.
http://www.lni.wa.gov/Safety/TrainTools/Workshops/Available/WorkshopCalendar.asp

And then there are the free "Contractor Training Days" which I usually attend since they count towards my CEU's for various licenses.

http://www.lni.wa.gov/TradesLicensing/Contractors/Workshops/Contractor/


Remember we are all paying for this with our workmens comp rates, so take advantage of what you paid for.

Forgot link to main training page.
http://www.lni.wa.gov/Safety/TrainTools/default.asp


----------



## cheewacheewa (Dec 18, 2010)

*Training*

You could also take the OSHA 10hr Construction Course online.Provides you with a basic overview of what to expect.


----------

